# Winter on the Frio



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

One of my favorite places on earth so peaceful in winter and packed in summer,loved it so much i bought a place there


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Another*

Here's another enjoy


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

deerdude, are these morning or late afternoon shots?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Frio*



Koru said:


> deerdude, are these morning or late afternoon shots?


Morning


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gorgeous  a juxtaposition -the dying of trees, the life and nourishment of water. got my muse thinking


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very nice. I've never been but hope to get there soon. Whereabouts was this?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

oh how I miss the Frio...that's ok because I will be there in April gorgeous photos!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful. That would make a great postcard pic.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Frio*

Thank all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

The Frio is the most beautiful river in Texas. We've tubed it many times and just love it


----------



## f_malonejr (Sep 11, 2007)

I have lost many a pair of sunglasses on that river. But is definatly beautiful.


----------

